# Casmurrice



## Joseja

Buenas noches a todos,

Por favor, necesito saber el significado de la palabra "_casmurrice_".

Muchas gracias.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Casmurrice é a qualidade de casmurro.
casmurro= Que, ou aquele que é teimoso, implicante, cabeçudo. /    Que, ou aquele que é ensimesmado, triste. (Aurélio)
Veja o que achei no nosso dicionário acima: 

O que não é o caso do "nosso" Dom Casmurro.


----------



## Joseja

Gracias, Vanda.

Entonces, en el sentido de triste, ¿_casmurrice_ podría ser traducido como _tristeza_?


----------



## Outsider

No, obstinación.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, me ajuda aqui, por favor.  O dicionário WR (veja meu _enlace_) deu cazurro como sinônimo de casmurro, só que ao ler a definição da palavra em espanhol 



adj. y s. Torpe, corto de entendimiento:
não tem a ver com nosso casmurro. Será que cazurro tem mais significados do que traz o dicionário ou realmente foi um desvio do significado em português?


----------



## Outsider

Não acho que esteja incorrecto, apenas incompleto. "Casmurro" realmente tem um duplo sentido de teimoso e/ou estúpido.


----------



## Vanda

Você quer dizer no uso? Porque, não só nos dicionários, mas também no uso que damos aqui aquele cabeçudo da definição é no sentido, como você mesmo disse, teimoso, obstinado e a definição no espanhol me passou apenas o sentido de alguém, digamos, burro mesmo.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Você quer dizer no uso?


Suponho que o sentido literal é de teimoso, mas na prática as pessoas muitas vezes associam teimosia a falta de inteligência (embora isso nem sempre seja verdade).

P.S. A própria palavra burro, penso que ganhou a conotação de estúpido porque os burros têm fama de teimosos.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que é o que conhecemos por _cabezón , obstinado, cabezota_

Então: _casmurrice = cabezonería, obstinación _


----------



## Joseja

Vanda, Outsider y Mangato, ¡muchísimas gracias a los tres!
Ya está entendido.

¡Abrazos!


----------



## Mangato

Ayer no recorde la palabra

Casmurro = tozudo

Casmurrice = tozudez

Cabezota o cabezonería, son más coloquiales. Verás lo que más te conviene al contexto formal / informal
Saludos,

MG


----------



## Tomby

A meu ver "casmurrice" é _terquedad_ [qualidade de _terco_], e _cazurro_ é sinónimo de _terco_ em quase todos os contextos.
TT.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Não consultes dicionários. _Casmurro_ não está aqui no sentido que lhes dão, mas no que lhe pôs o vulgo de homem calado e metido consigo." 

(Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro_, Capítulo I, "Do Título")


----------

